# clunk noise



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

my wife's polaris sportsman 400 is making a clunk noise from the rear. not all the time but it seems to be more often than before. also its worse in reverse. just trying to get an idea of where to start. thinkin maybe cv joint or universal joint? hoping someone has been there done that so to speak. thanks for ur help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does it do it when you out & in or change gears & when accel & decel? Probably u joint like you said. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

well p425 i have no idea what u just wrote lol! but im gonna try checking that tomorow. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry... was trying to type and listen to the wife at the same time.... 

I meant, does it clunk when you change gears, or put it in gear from N. Or when you let off the gas while driving, and getting back on the gas after coasting.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

it seems to do it the most right after its cranked. no noise when changing gears from N. mainly just when its moving. i tried wiggling the axles but they seem to be tight.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

I dont know if it helps but my brother had a problem almost like that in the front of his 350 rancher.We found that it was his cv joint,it mainly did it in when you gave it gas and let off.The axels where tight in it to.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

k thanks . im gona jack it up and try wiggling the wheels and see if i can tell where its coming from


----------



## JeepXK (Sep 21, 2012)

My 2005 400 did the samething, realy bad in reverse! It was my cv axle


----------

